# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What are Style Sets?

## hcjilson

Q. What are Style Sets?

A. Style Sets determine the background color of your pages.The default setting is for "cool blue" but if the administrator has allowed it, you may change the color to one which you (or your significant other) prefers.;) 

Click 'user cp' (also sometimes called 'profile') button then click "edit options". Scroll down to "Style Sets" and pull down color menu.You will find many styles listed, "Maria's Lilac"  in particular. Click on the style you want to try and don't forget to click "submit modification" button at the bottom of the page. What happens next is pure MAGIC!

----------

